# Suoper tare bita



## mikasa_90

I think that is :

Super beautiful (bita=iubita??)


----------



## Zamolxis

mikasa_90 said:


> (bita=iubita??)


Either that, or it's *bîtă =* _bat / club_


----------



## OldAvatar

Or it is just a name: Biţă


----------



## cosmin

"Suoper tare bita"
I guess it could mean 'Super tare *biţa*' -> biţa from bicicleta (used in North-Vest of Romania).
*"Very nice bike / bicycle."*


----------



## Zamolxis

That would also make very well sense actually. It still depends on the context, but cosmin might be the closest.


----------



## Trisia

Zamolxis said:


> That would also make very well sense actually. *It still depends on the context*, but cosmin might be the closest.




Good point there. We don't have context, and though it's fun to try and guess, could we leave the deciphering of these _so-called_ Romanian words until we know more?


----------



## OldAvatar

This is hi5 Romanian. Those are the only guys capable of such massacration of the language. The „manelarii” of the language.


----------



## mikasa_90

What manelarii? Do you mean manele?


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> What manelarii? Do you mean manele?




mikasa, "manelari" are those who listen "manele"


----------



## mikasa_90

I had understand 

My Romanian friends sent me this kinda of music.

It is so popular.


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> I had understand
> 
> My Romanian friends sent me this kinda of music.
> 
> It is so popular.




I wouldn't use the term "popular"...generally most of the romanians have a bad reaction regarding the manelisti.


----------



## Zamolxis

CriHart said:


> I wouldn't use the term "popular"...generally most of the romanians have a bad reaction regarding the manelisti.


Well... not the hi5 Romanians.


----------



## CriHart

Zamolxis said:


> Well... not the hi5 Romanians.



and who are the hi5 Romanians?


----------

